# Tracy McGrady Out for Season (Updated 02/23)



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

It's Official, T-Mac will miss rest of season for left knee surgery.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Boom (hey) outta here*

ESPN (Stephen A Smith) is reporting T-Mac will be getting microfracture surgery and is out for the season


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

damn, you beat me to the punch


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

the think the rockets will be better off because of this.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Boom (hey) outta here*



Pimped Out said:


> ESPN (Stephen A Smith) is reporting T-Mac will be getting microfracture surgery and is out for the season


If thats indeed the case, were looking at what, 12-18 months recovery considering his age/knee history? Looks like his days in a Rockets uniform are pretty much over. We would look at at least probably January of next year. 

Sucks


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Just a random question.. can you see Chris Paul and Yao Ming together on the Rockets? l


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

This doesn't strike me as bad as last year when Yao went out. This season we have clearly been better without him and I'm sure we can still climb in the standings and make a playoff run. Though in all likelihood a championship is a pipe dream now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Boom (hey) outta here*



OneBadLT123 said:


> If thats indeed the case, were looking at what, 12-18 months recovery considering his age/knee history? Looks like his days in a Rockets uniform are pretty much over. We would look at at least probably January of next year.
> 
> Sucks


It's also a contract year for him. I'm not doubting the power of the Contract Year Phenomenon.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Boom (hey) outta here*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Looks like his days in a Rockets uniform are pretty much over.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

It is the end to the T-mac era,or not.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

IS IT OFFICIAL YET? Has the Rocket Organization actually come out and said anything yet? I ask this because the guys on the radio said Stephen A was reporting one thing and the Rockets were saying another.

The only poetic justice in this situation would be if he were out and the rockets advance to the second round of the playoffs. What a waste of 5 years!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*



CPIII said:


> Just a random question.. can you see Chris Paul and Yao Ming together on the Rockets? l


Uhh I am sure any Rocket fan would approve this. lol


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Cp3 throwing standing alleyoops to yao lol


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Well, that means no trading involving T-Mac this season. Good move Tracy for securing your spot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*



jdiggidy said:


> IS IT OFFICIAL YET? Has the Rocket Organization actually come out and said anything yet? I ask this because the guys on the radio said Stephen A was reporting one thing and the Rockets were saying another.


Season has come to a close


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Thanks cornholio but, again, this is TMac's camp not the Rockets. I understand that ultimately it is his decision. I just want to hear from the organization.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3914888


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

So T-mac won't play any playoff games either?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Rockets Respond to Latest T-Mac News



> Not surprisingly, the general consensus is that everyone wants T-Mac to get back to full health as soon as possible, while conceding that it's good to leave the lingering uncertainty of his potential return in the rearview mirror.
> 
> "It definitely doesn’t help having him out for the year but, as far as the in and out, it helps us to be more consistent," says Aaron Brooks. "We know who we’re going to have each game. I think a half of Mac is better than no Mac on this team by far, but we just have to hope that everything is OK.
> 
> ...


*Injury Update*



> Yao Ming was excused from practice with a mild chest contusion, but is expected to be on the practice court tomorrow and no one believes he'll miss any game time. Coach Adelman is not quite as optimistic about Carl Landry, however, after the power forward suffered a sprained right ankle during Tuesday night's game against New Jersey.
> 
> "Yao just has a contusion. He should be fine. Carl, there’s a lot of puffiness in the ankle and you can say day-to-day, but I’d be surprised if he plays Friday. I’m hoping it’s not going to be longer than that. It certainly limits us again. We’re used to it, though. We had nine guys [at practice today] and we knew exactly what to do with nine guys. We actually had a pretty good practice. The guys had good concentration and we went through and got what we needed to get done and hopefully we’ll have ten tomorrow."


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*



Legend-Like said:


> So T-mac won't play any playoff games either?


Nope.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Does TMac REALLY think he is going to come back and be mentioned as a player to acquire in the 2010 free agent sweepstakes?

I don't envy Morey right now. My thoughts are all over the place. I have flip flopped on just about every post I've made in the past week.

As of 3:40 pm CST I'm beginning to think Ron is going to get traded because the team just can't afford to take the chance that he will walk after this frustrating season. In addition to that, it is pretty clear that he and TMac can't play together so if Houston is going to take a "Wait and See" attitude with TMac's knee before deciding whether or not to trade him in the offseason again, that won't sit well with Ron either.

I suspect Houston is still trying to get a VC deal done but not at the expense of Ron plus Battier and Landry. I would include Landry if we got Yi as part of the package. We can't trade all of our defense plus both our SF's.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Had to post the time just in case I flip again!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Did you read Feigen's blog?



> Some laughed. Others steamed. One guy sort of barked at me.
> 
> "There is no trade for Vince Carter. None. Forget it."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

I believe they were looking for Chris Bosh.

However, I'm ready to go to war with what we have. We can take down a couple teams before going down


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

I dont feel like our season is over. If we can stay injury free we are a chance to atleast shake things up.

Remember with Yao out last season Mutombo stepped in & Landry Hayes Scola played more minutes and even with more injuries(Alston) we pushed the Jazz. If we had Alston for all 7 games I think we would have won. Now Wafer & Barry can step in while Artest Battier will probably play about 36mins a game each.

I think if Alston was to get injured again he & Yao are the two unreplaceable pieces. Without Yao we no longer have a superstar. With Rafer we dont have an experiences PG who knows how to run the team. (though Brooks is improving as a PG).

I love seeing Brooks Wafer Barry Landry on the court together. Wafer and Brooks are very run and gun, while Barry knows where to set himself for the 3pts and plays well with Brooks. I love seeing the Brooks to Landry plays.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

i'm perfectly fine with finishing this season out with what we have. and i still think the rockets can advance past the first round with our rotation.

pg - alston/brooks
sg - artest/wafer/barry
sf - battier
pf - scola/landry/hayes
c - yao

that's a very well rounded 10 man rotation that can do everything a basketball team needs to do.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

PS WTF???????????????????????????????

McGrady's surgery declaration perturbs Rockets

McGrady out for the year? If he says so...

McGrady didnt talk to the Rockets before deciding to get surgery????

Thats crazy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

I feel bad for him, he used to be one of the most exciting players in the leauge..

He really should start thinking about retirment though, he's simply not that good anymore.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

No faith in your team.. damnnnnn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Hard To Know What To Believe With T-Mac*



> HOUSTON -- Tracy McGrady says the season is over for him. Then again, McGrady says lots of things.
> 
> McGrady said he never wanted to leave Orlando. But then he said that he didn't always try hard for the Magic, and he shut it down for the last 15 games in the spring of 2004 because, while he was leading the league in scoring, the team wasn't going anywhere.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/02/18/fran.20090218/index.html


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Hard To Know What To Believe With T-Mac*

Definitely not a player you want to play with.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Hard To Know What To Believe With T-Mac*

Lock this please. That entire piece is just bull**** and blatant lies.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Hard To Know What To Believe With T-Mac*

There are only two things I know about TMac:

1. Maybe the best second tier star ever.
2. Most weak-minded semi-star in the league.

Flashes of brilliance. Can't take away what he did for the rockets in the playoffs. When it is all said and done though, ultimately an utter failure in Houston!!! :azdaja:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*

Its clear, he isn't coming back. He doesn't want. The fans really dont want him to, and the team themselves don't want to. Hes done guys


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*










> *McGrady scheduled for season-ending surgery*
> 
> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will have season-ending microfracture surgery on Tuesday, the team announced Monday.
> 
> McGrady met with the Dr. Brian Cole, who will perform the surgery, in Chicago on Monday. Cole is considered an expert in alternative procedures, but the recommendation that he have the microfracture procedure remained unchanged.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/6276595.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Tracy McGrady Out for Season*



> Press conference with Dr. Tom Clanton and Head Trainer Keith Jones scheduled for 3 PM (CST) today.


...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*T-MAC to have a season-ending surgery on Tuesday*



> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will have season-ending microfracture surgery on Tuesday, the team announced Monday.
> 
> McGrady met with the Dr. Brian Cole, who will perform the surgery, in Chicago on Monday. Cole is considered an expert in alternative procedures, but the recommendation that he have the microfracture procedure remained unchanged.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6276595.html

Best wishes to T-mac.
Sad to see the guy have to deal with a situation like this.
If he gets microfracture surgery his career is over because he will be 30 years old.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fire the medical staff. How the **** did nobody see something wrong that would require microfracture of all things!?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I always wonder how severe the pain in T-mac's let knee is.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Mon, Feb 23rd 2009, 12:40
> My Apology
> Just wanted to drop you all a line and give you an update. I’m having my surgery tomorrow, and while it’s always a little nerve-racking to go under the knife, I’m excited to take the first step towards getting healthy and getting back on the court. I’ve been overwhelmed by the support from friends and all you fans out there, and that makes me all the more eager to get through this surgery and rehab process so that I can get healthy and get back out there to do what I love to do.
> 
> ...


http://t-mac.com/tmac/blogDetail/1530



Get well soon T-MAC.:worthy:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Listening to those fools at Clutchfans you would think he was fully healthy and calling it quits. Why the **** would he throw away his best chance at a title!? The man was out there busting his *** and trying to help the team. Ultimately we would be better off if he didn't play and wasn't confusing the lineups in and out every other week.

I'm hoping for a successful return. Get well soon T-Mac.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TMac WHO? Does anybody care?

The only thing I care about is his contract. Can someone confirm these few points for me?


If he cannot play next year Houston will have half of his salary to sign a free agent in 2009?
What happens to his expiring contract?
Will his expiring contract be worth the full 23 million?
Will Houston still be able to trade his contract away next year?
How will all this work against the cap?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> TMac WHO? Does anybody care?
> 
> The only thing I care about is his contract. Can someone confirm these few points for me?
> 
> ...


1. Only if its considered "Career ending" AKA the Allen Houston rule.
2. It expires after the 09/10 season
3. Yes, Tmac is actually due 23.3 million next year. 
4. Yes we actually can still trade away his contract assuming it isn’t "career ending". Although moving a contract like that is hard, it can be done. But I see the Rockets just letting him expire, giving us cap room in 2010
5. His salary counts against us just like a regular contract as long as it isn’t considered "career ending" (see number 1)


I think thats the jist of it. I may be missing something though. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

They better not do anything stupid and pressure a doctor into saying his injury is career ending like they did D-Miles.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> They better not do anything stupid and pressure a doctor into saying his injury is career ending like they did D-Miles.


If they do say it is career ending they better be sure Tonya Harding's ex-fiance/boyfriend is waiting in the hallway of any venue for TMac to come out of the locker room to cap that knee for good measure. :lol:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> The surgery has been completed, and by all accounts it was a success. I’m looking forward to the rehab process, but will need some time to rest at home with my family before that begins. I’d like to thank all of my friends, family, and fans out there that sent me messages and prayers as I underwent this surgery. It really means a lot to me that all of you care about me. Take care and stay tuned for updates along the way.
> 
> Tracy


http://t-mac.com/tmac/blogDetail/1534

Best of luck to you T-mac and get well soon T-mac.:worthy:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, can he rush back for playoffs?


----------

